# Diffusion de la musique de l'apple TV sur des enceintes distantes



## bedwellO (18 Février 2008)

Bon, je vais essayer d'être clair.

Soit 
un apple TV branché sur un TV .
un réseau existant wifi avec une borne aiport express branché sur un chaîne HIFI.
Trois portables connectés sur le wifi.

1- Question:
Est-ce que la musique stocké sur l'apple TV peut être diffusé sur la chaîne HIFI via le réseau WIFI (avec la borne airtunes qui fonctionne déjà très bien avec les portables) ? 

Ceci pour crééer une base centrale avec toutes les chansons de tous les portables du réseau.


----------

